# Modifier réseau wifi par défaut sur Ipod Touch



## BaBord (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais changer le réseau Wifi sur lequel mon Ipod Touch se connecte automatiquement.
J'ai une borne Airport mais il se connecte directement sur ma Neuf Box et je ne peux pas profiter du Airplay. Je dois à chaque fois changer de réseau et rentrer de nouveau le mot de passe de ma borne Airport.

J'ai cherché dans les réglages et sur les différents forums mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment changer le réseau par défaut et ne plus avoir à entrer le mot de passe à chaque connexion.

Merci par avance pour vos conseils éclairés.

Cordialement,

BaBord


----------



## Mecyr (9 Janvier 2011)

Peut-être en supprimant le réseau inutile ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (9 Janvier 2011)

BaBord a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je souhaiterais changer le réseau Wifi sur lequel mon Ipod Touch se connecte automatiquement.
> J'ai une borne Airport mais il se connecte directement sur ma Neuf Box et je ne peux pas profiter du Airplay. Je dois à chaque fois changer de réseau et rentrer de nouveau le mot de passe de ma borne Airport.



Mecyr vous a proposé une solution judicieuse... 
Sinon pourquoi votre Borne Airport Express n'est-elle pas connecté au réseau WiFi de votre NeufBox ? Ca vous simplifierait la vie, non ?

IL "suffit" lorsque vous paramétrez votre borne AirPort Express d'indiquer que vous souhaitez "rejoindre un réseau existant" mais "sans étendre ce dernier"... Avec un peu de bol, votre Neuf Box devrait pouvoir reconnaitre votre borne AirPort comme un "bête client" Wi-Fi...



Laurent F


----------



## BaBord (20 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Je pensais à une solution moins radicale mais vous avez résolu mon problème et c'est bien l'essentiel.

Ciao,


----------



## GerFaut (21 Janvier 2011)

@ Mecyr : « Peut-être en supprimant le réseau inutile ? »
Ça me rappelle la réponse de certains SAV : réinstallez le système... 
J'ai le même « problème » : mon touch se cale toujours sur FreeWiFi au lieu du réseau perso de ma FreeBox. Je ne veux pas supprimer FreeWiFi, ça peut servir en extérieur. La question est donc reposée : y-a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2011)

GerFaut a dit:


> @ Mecyr : « Peut-être en supprimant le réseau inutile ? »
> Ça me rappelle la réponse de certains SAV : réinstallez le système...
> J'ai le même « problème » : mon touch se cale toujours sur FreeWiFi au lieu du réseau perso de ma FreeBox. Je ne veux pas supprimer FreeWiFi, ça peut servir en extérieur. La question est donc reposée : y-a-t-il une solution ?



A mon avis, la seule solution est de réinitialiser les réglages réseau (Réglages > Général > Réinitialiser > Réinitialiser les réglages) et de reconfigurer tes 2 réseaux en commençant par ton réseau Freebox.


----------



## GerFaut (25 Janvier 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> A mon avis, la seule solution est de réinitialiser les réglages réseau (Réglages > Général > Réinitialiser > Réinitialiser les réglages) et de reconfigurer tes 2 réseaux en commençant par ton réseau Freebox.



Je ne sais pas ce qu'avait mon iPod mais la réinitialisation du réseau n'a pas fonctionné : la roue tournait, tournait...
J'ai pris le taureau par les cornes et j'ai fait une restauration complète. Elle a fonctionné parfaitement et m'a fait découvrir qu'en fait iTunes avait bien sauvegardé mon iPod, contrairement à ce que m'annonçait la fenêtre d'alerte. Bizarre... 
Tout fonctionne maintenant parfaitement.

Merci iDuck, ta suggestion m'a permis de me lancer (ça impressionne toujours les mots « réinitialisation » et « restauration » mais Apple a bien fait les choses) et de trouver une solution.


----------

